# Maplin Electronics



## Gimme (25 Oct 2005)

Recently I had occasion to buy a Ethernet Card for my PC. I had no idea of what I wanted except that I needed to connect an RJ45 cord between my PC and BB Modem. I called to Maplin in Limerick and the sales guy showed me their collection - prices varied from about €7 to €45 approx. He more or less picked out the cheapest, I asked why the difference and he lost me in his explanation except that I wouldn't require the expensive one. I choose a card for about €15 and went on my merry way. I installed the card and connected everything and hey presto my BB is working.

Anyway, the reason for this thread is to let you know that there are still some decent sales staff around, interested in helping the customer rather than just filling the till.

My thanks to Maplin.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Oct 2005)

Hopefully he will get a transfer to Jervis Street as their customer service in that particular branch leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## extopia (26 Oct 2005)

Well it's kind of a geek shop anyway isn't it?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2005)

There's a bloke in the _Jervis Street _store with a beard (sorry - can't be more specific! ) who is very helpful and customer friendly. Also to be fair to them - I stupidly left my_ Laser _card on the counter after getting a refund on an item and they were very good about holding on to it securely for me and arranging for me to call in and collect it.


----------



## Cabbage (26 Oct 2005)

Would second Gimme's sentiments. Have found the customer service in the new Maplins in Limerick to be very helpful.


----------



## hansov (26 Oct 2005)

Second-ing Clubman's man with the beard accolade . Found that guy particularily helpful too. If any of the Maplin staff are reading this, I bet you they'll all be wearing fake beards tomorrow, or not shaving.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2005)

I can't remember his name but he was quite helpful a few times that I've been in there and also steered me towards less expensive items that suited my requirements instead of taking the opportunity to flog more expensive gear. And he also processed my returned item with no fuss other than profuse apologies.


----------



## Carpenter (26 Oct 2005)

What kind of gear does Maplins sell, I've never visited any of their stores?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2005)

The clue is in their name. See their online (UK) catalogue.


----------



## quarterfloun (7 Nov 2005)

I've used maplins in the UK extensively in the course of my business. One of the few high st businesses that employ a variety of staff from dolly birds  on the tills to geeks behind the counters and everything in between. Excellent service, quality staff and a lesson in how a shop should be run.


----------



## davidoco (7 Nov 2005)

ah but watch their prices.

A DVI cable for your flat screen costs minimum 38 euro in Maplin and you can pick up the exact same cable for 15 euro online from Komplett or Pixmania.  Pay postage of a tenner and it's still cheaper online.


----------



## extopia (13 Nov 2005)

Not many "dolly birds" in Jervis St., for those of you about to grab your coats.


----------

